
Phoenix Phrenzy Winners Announced - nathan_long
https://phoenixphrenzy.com/results
======
nathan_long
This was a contest to show off what Elixir's Phoenix LiveView can do. More
about the underlying tech at [https://dockyard.com/blog/2018/12/12/phoenix-
liveview-intera...](https://dockyard.com/blog/2018/12/12/phoenix-liveview-
interactive-real-time-apps-no-need-to-write-javascript)

